# Testing Ben Moore Regal Select soft gloss



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

First time using this product. I have used the old line of exterior paints for years with outstanding results. 

I am looking forward to using a lot more of this paint.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Haven't brought it in yet, nice to get good feedback though. How is it compared to Aura exterior?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I admit to never using it on anything other than a chair. I sprayed it, the results were great in a red. 

It dries so fast you think there are holidays everywhere. Let it dry and it looks fine. Huge color shift from wet to dry in that 4x cottage red.

This will spray on hardie and other smooth siding like a champ. The only concern I have is like with Duration on large areas is lapping in higher sheens. I will find out soon..

Edit: I want to add that it stinks there won't be factory tint on a classic color like this. Maintenance is so much easier, and more economical to my repeat business customers, when you don't have to worry about color matching.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I wonder what the difference is between this and the normal softgloss with the blue label?

Pat


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't know, but no linseed is probably the biggest Pat.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> I wonder what the difference is between this and the normal softgloss with the blue label?
> 
> Pat


Don't know yet, I haven't looked at the TDS. Its on the waterborne system though, so I would imagine that its been tweeked a bit.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

They got rid of the linseed awhile ago here for the last few years or so, the mooreguard and mooreglo have been using the gennix colorants. 

I really liked that stuff before they switched to the gennix colorants. Have not used much since.

Pat


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> They got rid of the linseed awhile ago here for the last few years or so, the mooreguard and mooreglo have been using the gennix colorants.
> 
> I really liked that stuff before they switched to the gennix colorants. Have not used much since.
> 
> Pat


I forgot you were in California. There needs to be a specific section for foreign painters, you guys are off in your own little world with products at times.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea the consistency is off, but coverage seems to be on par with the old linseed Moorglo. I just know in the back off my mind I will have to figure buying extender when doing large walls. That is partly why I never bought into Aura exterior.

Not really happy with the coverage I was getting with Ben, but this seems good.


----------

